# Joyetech Procore Aries replacement glass



## MrDeedz (5/2/19)

*Item wanted*: Joyetech Procore Aries replacement glass
*
Condition*: good
*
Reason*: Have an atomizer with a broken glass
*
Picture here (if it helps describe what you looking for)* :

Contact here or on mobile/whatsapp : 062 672 5041

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (18/2/19)

after running around like a headless chicken trying to find a glass Im giving up on this,

Reactions: Like 1


----------

